# Pennsylvania



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

Post your services here.


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

Bjorn Apiaries.
696 Potts Hill Rd. Lewisberry, Pa. 17339
Tel/Fax 717-938-0444
[email protected]

Pollination in the counties of Lancaster, York, Adams, Cumberland, and surrounding communities.

Providing weekly, monthly and year-round pollination. We specialize in working with full market operations who depend on bees throughout the year. Fees vary. Call for details and qoute.


----------



## Eaglerock (Jul 8, 2008)

Pollination in Clarion, Crawford, Forrest, Venango & Warren Counties.

677-BEES

Ask for Joe or Jeremy


----------



## tonrisa83 (Jul 19, 2009)

Hott’s Apiaries LLC.

We offer Honey Bee pollination to farmers throughout parts of the Midwest and all of the East coast.
We have 1200 hives and will deliver on site for pollination. Prices based on acreage and crops we will be pollinating. If you have any questions or want to schedule for the 2011-pollinating season please contact 
Mike Hott at 540-383-3323.


----------



## AstroZomBEE (Aug 1, 2006)

W. Fisher Bee Farm

10,000 colonies available to be shipped for pollination needs.
Give us a call for pricing and availability.
800-736-6205

6395 SR 103N BLD 21
Lewistown PA 17044


----------



## Beetrucker74 (Oct 10, 2010)

Blue Mt Apiaries

Collonies available for early pollination of Cherries and Apples in the 
Mifflin, Juniata, Perry County areas or farther depending on quanity.

For pricing and availability contact us at:
717-681-3172 leave a message will call back if no answer or email [email protected]


----------



## Dawggonebees (Nov 1, 2016)

Dawg Gone Bees is based out of New Oxford Pa 17350. 
Contact Hal Mack 570-419-1542 
[email protected]
www.dawggonebees.com 

We offer Pollination services into SE Pennsylvania, Including Adams, Cumberland, Franklin, Lancaster, York and surrounding counties. Cost ~$100.00/Colony + mileage fee for drop off and pick up. 7 colony minimum Call Hal to get actual cost for your needs.


----------

